# How Do  You Practice?



## Kirk (Jan 12, 2002)

During training today, we came up with HOW to train at home,
to enhance what you've been taught, instead of messing it
up! LOL   One senior belt said, "do it 1000 times slow before
you do it one time fast".  Now I'm a yellow belt.  I study the
orange belt techniques that I've been taught so far, plus forms,
sets, etc, and I try to make sure I cover the yellow techniques
as well.  Maybe not all in one day, but enough I think so that I
won't forget them in the future.  So should I still do the yellow
belt techniques slowly?  What's a good pace?  

I am sooooooo into Kenpo, if I'm not doing it, I'm thinking/reading/
posting/ about it.  Doing it is the MOST fun, but practicing outside
of school is a pain in the keyster!  I'm not sure what I do/practice
at home is actually helping me or not.


Kirk


----------



## shine (Jan 12, 2002)

I've always preferred working on my physical attributes outside of class.  For instance I run and play sports for endurance, lift weights for strength.

I also do a bit of footwork drills along with shadow boxing.  Hitting the bag is good for developing stamina in throwing punches.  You can slow down the bag-hitting and thinking about form.  You can back away from the bag and think about covering the distance with good form with say a jab, backfist or a kick.


----------



## vincefuess (Jan 12, 2002)

:asian: I also tend to train attributes outside of class, but usually more in the form of polishing strikes on the heavy bag or headache bag.  When I was training for my BB test, it was not unusual to throw 1000 kicks a day and who knows how many punches.  The techniques are only as good as you can strike effectively.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 13, 2002)

I try to do a different facet each time I work out.  some days I will do the entire belt level.  Another day I will do just techniques against a certain attack i.e.  Right punch.  Other times I will do the complete series of sets, or all the forms.  

Another great trick is to take the names of each technique you have learn and put them on 3 x 5 index cards.  On oneside put the name of the technique, on the other put what the attack is.  Shuffle the cards and then draw them.  Do what the card says.  If you can do it instantly with out having to find out the at attack is put the card in a new pile.  If you needed to see what the attack was, reshuffle it into the pile.  Each thime you learn a new technique add it to your deck.  You will have a great time getting better at your techniques.

Another technique I like is to to do my sets forward and then backwards.  Once you can do this without thinking you will be able to your sets very competently.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 14, 2002)

I train in my underwear.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

My eyes, My eyes, I want to remove my eyes.  Thanks for the mental picture Gou.  Iwon't need any diet pills for a week now cause I won't be able to eat for a week.


----------



## vincefuess (Jan 14, 2002)

Gou, you don't wear a speedo or a g-string do you???  I agree Rob, lunch is a-rumblin....


----------



## bscastro (Jan 14, 2002)

I've been thinking about this myself lately (training at home.) 

I do a lot of footwork, shadow boxing, and bag work...I also might train a specific combination on the bag or in the air over and over. I also do stick and knife work at home...sometimes I use padded sticks against the heavy bag to practice flowing and have a reference to strike against.

Bryan


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 14, 2002)

Bag training is a great thing to do, you don't need anyone there to help you.  You do so much for yourself by pounding a bag for a while, it can be such a great cardio work out.  I love doing my Self Defense Techniques on my B.O.B.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

Hey Kirk,

One thing I like to use is the UltraMan dummy from the IKCA.  You can buy one ready built or you can make your own very reasonably from the plans on the KarateConnection.com website (it is in the archived newsletters section).  I have used both and they are fabulous training tools.  If you have any questions feel free to send me an email.

John


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2002)

The reason I asked is that I have no problem making it to class,
but I'm having trouble finding the time outside of class in order
to train.  It sucks!


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *The reason I asked is that I have no problem making it to class,
> but I'm having trouble finding the time outside of class in order
> to train.  It sucks! *



I understand my friend!  I have the same problem.

What I try to do is take what I can and do it when I can....helpful huh!?  Sorry, I will try to explain it better.  I was taught to make certain drills into "tv drills"  meaning...some things you need to build up muscle memory for.  Take a motion and watch tv (or whatever else you are doing) while practicing the motion.  I use/used this concept most when working on knife drills, footwork drills, straight blast conditioning, etc.  You get the point.  Take the concept and make it work for you.  You don't necessarily need to be at your school in a uniform sweating to be learning and advancing in your art.

People who see you will think you're a bit nuts, but it is fun none the less!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *The reason I asked is that I have no problem making it to class,
> but I'm having trouble finding the time outside of class in order
> to train.*



There's no substitute for physical practice, but mental rehearsals can help too. When walking I often imagine what I'd do if someone attacked from here or from there. If a solution isn't obvious or acceptable I make a mental note to work on it later. My wife will be holding my hand and ask "You're thinking about the martial arts again aren't you?" as she feels my hand jumping just a bit as I think.

Ask yourself if you could be holding a horse stance while doing something else during the evening, or what something similar. It isn't the same as legitimate practice, but time can be a crunch--I understand.


----------



## John_Boy (Jan 15, 2002)

Visualization techniques have been proven over and over to be great additions to anyones training.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2002)

I do the mental excercises that y'all are talking about constantly!
I also do horse stances and right neutral bows like when I'm
alone in the elevator and such.  I'm glad you guys mentioned
that, it makes me feel a BIT better. ... thanks


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

The best advice I can give to anyone wanting to do practices at home is to take note(keep a journal) of your practice.  If something just doesn't seem to click you will have your notes to remind you to ask your instructor.  You will also have  a record of those little things you find as you progress.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 15, 2002)

I believe the pre-made IKCA dummy is made by ringside specifically for them. www.ringside.com has an excellent reputation.

Big Guy has 2 at his school and I have got the chance to bang on them and they're nice.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 15, 2002)

Do the IKCA dummies beat B.O.B.  I am considering buying one, na dwhat know if it will be worth my money since I already have a B.O.B.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 15, 2002)

Well, the IKCA dummy allows for groin shots whereas B.O.B. doesn't per say. I'd say hold off until you go to Big Guy's and ask him if you can see his set up. It's nice. he has 2 of them at either end of a platform.


----------



## bscastro (Jan 16, 2002)

I had a friend who broke his ankle...during his recovery he said he visualized doing the drills, sparring, etc. for an hour or so a day. He said when he got back from recovery, he did not really miss a beat. Of course, he was at a high level of skill before getting injured, so I suppose these things may have an effect well.

I think visualization is also really important when shadowboxing or doing any bag work. Just hitting the bag is one thing, but is another to imagine an opponent as you are hitting the bag or shadowboxing.

Bryan


----------



## Chiduce (Jan 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *During training today, we came up with HOW to train at home,
> to enhance what you've been taught, instead of messing it
> up! LOL   One senior belt said, "do it 1000 times slow before
> ...


 Qi Gong standing And Moving Hard and Soft Gong Motion; Wrist Push-ups; Qi gong Advanced Stretching Meditative Breathing; Steel Makiwara Work; Circular Boxing Analogies (Upper And Lower Body); Flowing Analogies; And Variation Analogies: Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Jul 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 15, 2002)

when I practice (every day I'm not in class)  I start with my orange belt card (we don't have a yellow rank) and go from technique number one all the way through 24, and do short form one, then flip to my purple belt card and do my techniques and short form two, then to my blue belt card and do techs and long form one, then to green belt card and do techs and short form 3, then, since we don't have any additional requirements for brown belt other than forms, I do long form 2 and the parts I know of long 3, then I do my weapons katas, then I'm done. takes about an hour and a half to two hours depending on how much I want to nitpick.

When I don't have time for practice, I get out my notebook and start plugging techniques into the technique lists that are on my instructor's website (I'm the webmaster). That way, I at least get a little review, and I get something accomplished at the same time.


----------

